# Salmon Cam: Watch Migratory Fish Live



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

http://blog.nature.org/science/2016/08/09/salmon-cam-watch-migratory-fish-live-video/

From the Nature Conservancy's Shasta Big Springs Ranch. Be sure to read the comments.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------

